# US Nationals 2010 Logo



## Lucas Garron (Dec 19, 2009)

#rubik said:


> 10:46:45 PM lgarron: So, I'm in charge of the Nationals logo.
> 10:46:51 PM lgarron: Any requests?
> 10:47:05 PM shellie: make it good
> 10:47:32 PM Eidolon: include a lion in it somewhere
> ...


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, that's pretty much how it went down.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm never leaving our convos to go for a pi*s again.
Crazy stuff happens.


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 19, 2009)




----------



## Kian (Dec 19, 2009)

Looks like the search for a logo is complete. Start making shirts.


----------



## Thomas09 (Dec 19, 2009)

Epic.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 19, 2009)

Kian said:


> Looks like the search for a logo is complete. Start making shirts.



Well, at least we can announce the website:

http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/


----------



## Dene (Dec 19, 2009)

Win.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 19, 2009)

They all need helmets.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 19, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> They all need helmets.



+1.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 19, 2009)

and the rest of the t-shirt should be plaid.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 19, 2009)

Edmund said:


> and the rest of the t-shirt should be plaid.



^this


----------



## PHPJaguar (Dec 20, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Epic.





Dene said:


> Win.


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 20, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Well, at least we can announce the website:
> 
> http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/


Whats this about getting paid to do foot solves?


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 20, 2009)

That would be a sweet event.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 20, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Well, at least we can announce the website:
> ...



Cool - I'm gettin' paid!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 20, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...



I swear when I read it earlier today it said we'll have a $200 fee for foot solving, or whatever the cost of the materials we have to burn are.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 20, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > JBCM627 said:
> ...



Nope. We can't get approval from the department of health.....or we don't want to get approval from them. This is what it states on the website.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/schedule.php said:


> Honestly, we have no idea at this point.


----------



## Arendil (Dec 20, 2009)

Thomas09 said:


> Epic.



+1


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 20, 2009)

Bryan said:


> Nope. We can't get approval from the department of health.....or we don't want to get approval from them. This is what it states on the website.


orly?


----------



## Bryan (Dec 20, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/schedule.php said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly, we have no idea at this point.



Really, we don't. There's a possibility some stuff might be done on Thursday, but we just don't know yet.



JBCM627 said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Nope. We can't get approval from the department of health.....or we don't want to get approval from them. This is what it states on the website.
> ...



Really.....


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 20, 2009)

Bryan said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2010/schedule.php said:
> ...



I just thought that was kind of funny. Not "In Progress" or "Coming Soon" or anything like that.


----------



## ianini (Dec 20, 2009)

Star Trek FTW!


----------



## MrData (Dec 20, 2009)

ianini said:


> Star Trek FTW!



Indeed.


----------



## wrbcube4 (Dec 20, 2009)

Dene said:


> Win.



+1


----------



## JBCM627 (Dec 20, 2009)

Bryan said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan said:
> ...


Hmm, now its harder to have fun. But not if your name is Tyson.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 20, 2009)

Wait, shouldn't the Enterprise be on top of the elephant, not below it? That's what the chat seems to indicate.

Also: it's turtles all the way down.


----------

